# Cincy 4 trucks need work



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey Guys well this season just started with a bang. The snow we had last week I did not go out with the national because I had been asking for contracts and terms for 2 months with not even a reply either phone call or email. Then last Sunday at 5pm they call and ask if iam ready I had trucks ready to go but they would not talk terms or pay just" we will take care of it " Not having a good feeling about this when I woke up at 11pm the lead truck batts were dead. The spare parts on the shelf were for another truck so after trying to rebuild everything I stopped at 3am and sent a text to them that I was not going out on this storm. They fired off text just drag it out of the way. Now with no contracts or guarantee of payment I said something is not good with this deal so I sat that one out 35 years never missed a storm. I set a email to the new branch mgr Monday to review contracts he said he had and I was informed that they wont need my services this season. Now 12 years 5 mgrs later I out in the cold without any work so if anybody in cincy needs some help I have 4 trucks just sitting. Going to make some calls this week to the other locals to see if I can pick up some work any contacts would be great. Thanks Guys


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That sux

We're they a long time customer?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

So looking back do you wish you would have went out. It's hard when you have all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Iam good with my decision the last few years it was getting worse they lost tons of contracts because of the last branch manager.


----------



## jstew (Nov 25, 2014)

Is Manchester within your radius.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

As in adams county if so it to far out I am on the west side of cincy


----------



## jstew (Nov 25, 2014)

We don't have anything by there at the moment but if we get a late add on I will keep you in mind.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks sounds like a plan


----------

